# M3 arrives but oh the irony of it



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Dealer just rang me to confirm my M3 is now at the dealers.

The irony is, as I'm paying cash for it in April, I cant have it yet cos I wont have the money till new financial year when I get my Dividend out of the company. Oh cruel world!

Off to have a looky later on though. Yay.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

So you bought a car, and it's already there in February, but you can't buy it before april?

Never heard that before?

Good luk the next 6 weeks. Don't forget to take pic's when you visit the dealer :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> So you bought a car, and it's already there in February, but you can't buy it before april?
> 
> Never heard that before?
> 
> Good luk the next 6 weeks. Don't forget to take pic's when you visit the dealer :wink:


Cos Im not on a salary Rob, I pay myself once a year. Its a tax thing. i.e., I dont like paying it. After moving house I dont have Â£55K laying around this close to year end I'm afraid. :roll:

TBH I wasnt expecting it yet, got here sooner than I thought.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay.

But we want pic's from a white M3.
Even if it's still on 18 inch, no matter, pictures is what we want. 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Okay.
> 
> But we want pic's from a white M3.
> Even if it's still on 18 inch, no matter, pictures is what we want. 8)


Aye, will do. Crappy PDA pics, didnt bring my camera to the office not expecting it to be here yet.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Leg said:


> Dealer just rang me to confirm my M3 is now at the dealers.
> 
> The irony is, as I'm paying cash for it in April, I cant have it yet cos I wont have the money till new financial year when I get my Dividend out of the company. Oh cruel world!
> 
> Off to have a looky later on though. Yay.


Nice one mate!

Is it down at Scotthall?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice one, might be a long wait 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Dealer just rang me to confirm my M3 is now at the dealers.
> 
> The irony is, as I'm paying cash for it in April, I cant have it yet cos I wont have the money till new financial year when I get my Dividend out of the company. Oh cruel world!
> 
> Off to have a looky later on though. Yay.


Get a short term loan for a few weeks :idea:

You could borrow from your own company. :idea:

Or sign up for a finance package with zero early redemption costs. :idea:

Be imaginative. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Amex card.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Amex card.


Cash back [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It's ok Rich, they'll wash and polish it after every demo :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

nutts said:


> It's ok Rich, they'll wash and polish it after every demo :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I doubt you'd take it before 1st March anyway. U bringing it to the Ring then on the 10th, 11th and 12th May?

Which dealer is it at? I'll see if I can go and have a demo.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Amex card.


He'd have to clear his balance before 1 April.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jam said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Dealer just rang me to confirm my M3 is now at the dealers.
> ...


Yeah, on the bloody roof. :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Defo not before the 1st of March, want it on an 08 plate. Got a call this morning from Jeep to confirm the Patriot has arrived too. March is gonna be a good month!! 

Mr dealer reckons I can fill in some finance papers, take the car, he sits on the papers and Ill just give him a bankers draft when I get my divvy around the 7th April (I think thats when the financial year changes over, 6th or 7th?) and he tears the papers up.

He's coming back to me.

Need to sort the blasted 19 inch wheels now. Here are soem crap pics off my PDA....


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Let us know what happens Rich, hurry up and sort those 19"s out those rims are struggling... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Defo not before the 1st of March, want it on an 08 plate. Got a call this morning from Jeep to confirm the Patriot has arrived too. March is gonna be a good month!!
> 
> Mr dealer reckons I can fill in some finance papers, take the car, he sits on the papers and Ill just give him a bankers draft when I get my divvy around the 7th April (I think thats when the financial year changes over, 6th or 7th?) and he tears the papers up.
> 
> ...


A months free use of Â£50+K. that's handy.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Saw my first M3 in Sytner in Sheffield yesterday.

Space grey I think it was.

I NEARLY succumbed!!

Sweet!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Amex card.
> ...


1) Not on the charge card
2) The dealer wouldn't do it - it'd cost them Â£1500!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

clived said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I like the assumption that I have an Amex (I dont) and that I have any card capable of Â£55K. I wish. :lol:

Cant borrow from the company either as Mr Taxman doesnt like it if you dont clear your Directors Loan Account before year end. Be reet, I reckon the dealer's idea will be ok. Know more tomorrow.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice site with a lot of pic's from the M3 Press Event : http://www.flickr.com/photos/bridger/


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Nice site with a lot of pic's from the M3 Press Event : http://www.flickr.com/photos/bridger/


Wow. Look at that...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Rich, Looks very nice indeed, not too sure on the seats looks like they are sagging already :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

It needs lowering Rich :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


You could spend 20k on a 318 or similar and just add the M3 bodykit...and the 19" wheels...nobody would notice!! :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


Ill give it a miss if you dont mind, still wouldnt go like an M3.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

22nd March


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Leg said:


> 22nd March


Not long now then.  Too late for a visit to Donnington on the 8th March (all booked up now anyway) but you could come to the Ring in May.


----------

